# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة شكيب أرسلان مع فوائد من سيرته

## أبو الطيب المتنبي

شكيب أرسلان




 ( 1286 - 1366 هـ = 1869 - 1946 م)** سيرة الشاعر:
 * هو: شكيب بن حمود بن حسن يونس بن فخر الدين بن حيدر بن سليمان بن فخر الدين بن يحي بن مذحج بن محمد بن جمال الدين أحمد بن بهاء الدين خليل بن صلاح الدين مفرج بن سيف الدين يحي بن نور الدين صالح بن سيف الدين مفرج بن زين الدين صالح أبو الجيش بن قوام الدين علي عرف الدولة بن ناهض الدين أبي العشائر بن عضد الدولة علي بن شجاع الدولة عمر بن أبي المحامد عيسى بن عماد الدين موسى ابن أبي الفضل مطوع بن عز الدولة تميم ابن المنذر بن النعمان بن عامر بن هالي بن مسعود بن أرسلان بن مالك بن بركات بن المنذر ( التنوخي ) بن مسعود ( قحطان ) بن المنذر بن النعمان أبي قابوس بن المنذر بن المنذر اللخمي بن ماء السماء
 * ولد في بلدة الشويفات (جبل لبنان) وتوفي في بيروت.
 * عرف بلقب: أمير البيان، وحامل الصناعتين (الشعر والنثر).
 * عاش في لبنان، وزار معظم الأقطار العربية وفي مقدمتها مصر، وأكثر بلدان أوربا، وروسيا، وعاش في سويسرا عدة أعوام (1918 - 1920) بعد أن خسرت الدولة العثمانية الحرب.
 * تلقى دروسه الأولى على أيدي معلمين في الشويفات وعين عنوب، ودخل مدرسة الأمريكان في العمروسية، ثم درس بمدرسة الحكمة في بيروت (1879 - 1886). 
 * وتلقى اللغة العربية وتمكن منها على يد عبدالله البستاني، فنظم الشعر وبرع فيه، ثم التحق بالمدرسة السلطانية في بيروت (1886) وحضر دروس مجلة الأحكام العدلية على الإمام محمد عبده، وأتقن اللغات: التركية والفرنسية والألمانية.
 كانت له خبرة ودراية بالشؤون السياسية والاجتماعية. وقد تولى (1887) مديرية الشويفات خلفًا لأبيه، وفي (1902) عين قائمقامًا للشوف، واستقال من المتصرفية عام 1910.
 * انتخب نائبًا عن حوران في البرلمان العثماني (المبعوثان) وذلك عام 1913 - وبقى في الآستانة إلى انتهاء الحرب، وإن قام إبانها بمهمات رسمية إلى لبنان، وفلسطين، وألمانيا.
 أسس مدرسة الفنون في المدينة المنورة (1913) بإيعاز من الحكومة العثمانية، وساهم في تأسيس النادي الشرقي في برلين (1920) وانتخب رئيسًا له، كما انتخب عضو شرف في المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق في العام نفسه، وأنشأ مجلة شهرية (1930) صدرت في جنيف بعنوان «الأمة العربية» استمرت حتى بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية.
 له : تاريخ سياسي قومي حافل، إذ انتخب سكرتيرًا عامًا للمؤتمر السوري الفلسطيني المنعقد في جنيف (1921) المطالب بالاستقلال وإلغاء الانتداب، وكان من أوائل دعاة الحلف العربي، وقد اتخذ من سويسرا مركزًا لنشاطه أكثر من عشرين عامًا (1925 - 1946) لمتابعة القضية السورية، والقضايا العربية عامة لدى عصبة الأمم.
* عقد - في جنيف - مؤتمرًا إسلاميًا (1935) ضمّ ممثلي المسلمين في دول أوربا.
 * زار وطنه لبنان (1937) بعد سماح من سلطة الانتداب الفرنسي، وعاد إليه بشكل نهائي (1946) وتوفي بعد عودته بشهرين.
* اعتذر عن عدم قبول رياسة المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق عام 1938 لوجود الاحتلال الفرنسي.

 ** الإنتاج الشعري:
- له ديوان: «الباكورة» - المطبعة الأدبية - بيروت 1887.
- وديوان الأمير شكيب أرسلان، وقف على ترتيبه وطبعه السيد رشيد رضا - مطبعة المنار - القاهرة 1935. (205 صفحات، تضمن الديوان الأول: الباكورة)
- والمدائح السنيّة في شمائل الذات الحميدية (السلطان العثماني عبدالحميد) جـ1 - المطبعة اللبنانية، بعبدا، و نشرت قصائده في مجلات: المقتطف - الهلال - الطليعة - الأديب - الأبحاث - المكشوف - المشرق - العروبة. 
 ** كما صدرت عنه أعداد خاصة: مجلة العروبة - مارس 1947 - ومجلة الأنباء (بيروت) 1989.

** الأعمال الأخرى:

 - ألف كتابين عن أهم أدباء عصره وعلمائه: 
 * ( شوقي أو صداقة أربعين سنة - مطبعة عيسى البابي الحلبي - القاهرة 1936 )
  *( السيد رشيد رضا أو إخاء أربعين سنة - مطبعة ابن زيدون - دمشق 1937)
  *اهتم بتحقيق كتب التراث العربي (الأدب والتاريخ خاصة) مع التعقيب عليها، ومنها: 
 * (الدرة اليتيمة لابن المقفع )
 * ( المختار من رسائل أبي إسحاق الصابي )
 * ( أخبار العصر في انقضاء بني نصر )
 -  أربعة كتب سلطانية صادرة عن أبي الحسن علي بن أبي النصر الأحمر والد أبي عبدالله آخر ملوك غرناطة، 
 * وترجم إلى العربية: 
 ( رواية: آخر بني سراج - تأليف شاتوبريان )
  * ( كتاب: أناتول فرانس في مباذله - تأليف جان بروسون)

**الحكم على شعره:
 يتسق شعره وواقع حياته العملية النشطة وطموحه السياسي غير المحدود، إذ جعل هذا الشعر وسيلة لتقوية الأواصر، فمدح السلطان، وتبادل القصائد الإخوانية مع البارودي وشوقي وخليل مردم وعبدالله فكري وحفني ناصف، وقال في سعد زغلول ومحمد عبده.. ورشيد رضا، وغيرهم، وهذا المنحى جعل من شعره سجلاً لأحداث عصره، وبيانًا لعلاقاته واتجاهاته الفكرية والسياسية، أما شعره المعبر عن وجدانه وعالمه الداخلي فقليل.

 ** مصادر الدراسة:

 1 - سامي الدهان: شكيب أرسلان - حياته وآثاره - القاهرة 1960.
 2 - مارون عبود: رواد النهضة الحديثة - دار العلم للملايين - بيروت 1952.
 3 - محمد علي الطاهر: ذكرى الأمير شكيب أرسلان (المراثي وحفلات التأبين وأقوال الجرائد) مطبعة عيسى البابي الحلبي - القاهرة 1947.
 4 - نجيب البعيني: من آثار أمير البيان شكيب أرسلان في الشعر والنثر - الدار الجامعية - بيروت 1996.
 : أمير البيان شكيب أرسلان ومعاصروه - الدار الجامعية - بيروت 1992.
 5 - الدوريات: جبرائيل جبور: الأمير شكيب أرسلان بمناسبة مرور سبع سنوات على وفاته - مجلة الأبحاث 7/3/1954.


 ** قصائده وأبياته:
سلطان الغرام
 أرى في غزال الدوٍّ منه شمائلاً *-*-*-*-*- فأهفو إليه كلما مرَّ سانحُهْ 
 وتخطر قضبانُ العذيب فتنثني *-*-*-*-*-  معاطفُه في خاطري وجوانحه 
 أكاد لمرأى كلِّ غصنِ أراكةٍ *-*-*-*-*- أعانقه من أجله وأصافحه 
 وأعشق نورَ البدر ليلة تِمِّهِ *-*-*-*-*-  لأنْ قد بدتْ منه عليه ملامحه 
 يقول عذولي شفّ مَسْكَتُك الهوى *-*-*-*-*- فأنت لعَمْري ذاهبُ الفكر سائحه 
 فقلت جميع الرشد في سُبْل حبّه *-*-*-*-*- إذا لاح لي من ذلك الوجهِ لائحه 
 وقالوا أضعتَ العمر في حب أهيفٍ *-*-*-*-*- ومن عَلِقَ الغزلان ضاعت مصالحه 
 فقلت لهم يا حبذا ما أضعتُه *-*-*-*-*- بمن حبُّهُ كنزٌ تنوء مفاتحه 
 فِدَا كلِّ ظَبْيٍ بين سَلْعٍ وحاجِرٍ *-*-*-*-*-  لِـمُهْجَةِ ظبيٍ في الفؤاد مَسارحه 
 ومهما يعذّبْني فعذبٌ مذاقُه *-*-*-*-*- ومهما يؤرّقْني فإني مُسامحه 
 وما أسعدَ الليلَ الذي أنا ساهرٌ *-*-*-*-*- وما أقدسَ الدمعَ الذي أنا سافحه! 
 وقالوا قطعت الأربعين فما الهوى؟ *-*-*-*-*- وقد صاح في فَوْدَيْكَ للشيبِ صائحه 
 ولم يعلموا أن الـمِهارَ وإنْ غلتْ *-*-*-*-*- لَتَعْجَز عما طال في الجَرْيِ قارِحُه 
 بلى أنا سلطان الغرام وهذه *-*-*-*-*-  صحائفه في راحتي وصفائحه 
 إذا في كتاب الحب طالعَ مُغْرَمٌ *-*-*-*-*-  وشرط المعنَّى أن تغيب جوارحه 
 خَلِيٌّ إذا رام الصلاةَ تداخلتْ *-*-*-*-*- تحيّتُه مَعْ ذكره وفواتحه 

هوى عفيف
 فيهم جآذرُ لا تُرى في غيرهم *-*-*-*-*- كلا ولا بسوى ذراهم تُعْرَف 
 تلك الجآذرُ لا قلاعَ المنحنى *-*-*-*-*- تدري ولا جرعاءَ رامةَ تألف 
 عجبًا لها ترعى أجلَّ حواضرٍ *-*-*-*-*- ومسارحُ الغزلان قاعٌ صفصف 
 تُسْتَلْطَفُ الغزلانُ في فَلَواتها*-*-*-*-*-  لكنها بين الحدائق ألطف 
 من كلِّ أهْيَفَ لو رأتْ بانُ النقا *-*-*-*-*- أعطافَهُ لغدتْ لها تَتَقَصَّف 
 تلقاه في وسْط النديّ كأنه *-*-*-*-*- تمثالُ حسنٍ قد حواهُ المتحف 
 خجلانُ يرجف من خفارة طبعهِ *-*-*-*-*- والأُسْدُ منه لدى الكريهة ترجف 
 ظَبْيٌ ولكنْ في المعامع ضيغمٌ *-*-*-*-*- حَمَلٌ وفي الحَمْلات ذئبٌ أخطف 
 متأوّدٌ بين الصفوف بعِطفهِ *-*-*-*-*- لكن إذا حمس الوغى لا يعطف 
 ولخصره فعل القنا معْ وَهْنِهِ *-*-*-*-*- وكذا يمنّ على الذين اسْتُضْعِفوا 
 ولقد أحار إذا بدا بِنِجَاده *-*-*-*-*- أَقَوامُه أم سيفه هو أرهف 
 ولَربَّ أغْيَدَ أستبين بجِيده *-*-*-*-*- بَشَرًا كلون الثلج أو هو أنظف 
 وجهٌ أغرُّ وقامةٌ فتّانةٌ *-*-*-*-*- ومحاجرٌ دُعْجٌ وجَفْنٌ أَوْطَفُ 
 وعوارضٌ منها أسيم بجنّةٍ *-*-*-*-*- نظري وللتفّاح منها أقطف 
 ومُقَبَّلٌ ما زلت أرشف بردَه *-*-*-*-*- وأقول: أين الشهدُ ممّا أرشف؟ 
 تقع الصفاتُ على المحاسن كلها *-*-*-*-*- إلا الرضابَ فذوقُه لا يُوصف 
 أقسمت لو نَظَرَ السقيمُ لوجهه *-*-*-*-*- نال الشِّفا وهو السقيم المدْنَف 
 ما نلت منه جلسةً إلا غدت *-*-*-*-*- معْه بأقرب موعدٍ تستأنف 
 خلساتُ وصْلٍ لم تَشُبْها ريبةٌ *-*-*-*-*- كلا ولا منها الشهامة تأنف 
 أُرخي العنانَ للذَّتي حتَّى إذا *-*-*-*-*- ما قاربت أمدَ النكارة أصدف 
 أهوي إليه بجملتي فأضمّه *-*-*-*-*- وأشمّه وأقول يا ربِّ العَفُو 

من قصيدة: الأندلسية
 لكَ اللهُ إن شئتَ الصَّبوحَ فبكِّرِ *-*-*-*-*-  بكأسٍ دِهاقٍ من حُمَيّا التذكُّرِ 
 وغنِّ على ذكرى الليالي التي خلت *-*-*-*-*- قصائدَ إن تُنْشَدْ على الميْتِ يُنشَر 
 فقد تَعْذُبُ الذكرى ولو لفجيعةٍ *-*-*-*-*- ويشفي أُوَارَ الصدر فَرْطُ التحسُّر 
 ولولا المراثي والمآقي وراءها *-*-*-*-*- لأفنى الورى حَرُّ الأسى المتسعّر 
 تقضّتْ لباناتُ الرجال من الجوى *-*-*-*-*- بتذكار ماضٍ أو إثارة مُضْمَر 
 لعمرك لا يُرجى لنشأة مقبلٍ *-*-*-*-*- ومستقبٍل من لم يفكِّرْ بُمدبر 
 وما هذه الدنيا سوى متقدِّمٍ *-*-*-*-*- يُكوَّرُ تجديدًا على متأخِّر 
 أَدِرْها تردَّ الرشدَ في عقل ذاهبٍ *-*-*-*-*- وتذهبْ بعقل الراشد المتبَصِّر 
 وتُحيي لنا عهدًا يَصُوب عِهادُه *-*-*-*-*- منازلَ قلبٍ من هوى الذكر مُقفر 
 وكائنةٍ لم يعرفِ الدهرُ أختَها *-*-*-*-*- ولا حدّثت عن مثلها كُتْبُ مخبِر 
 يكاد الذي يقرا غريبَ حديثها *-*-*-*-*- يظنُّ خيالاً أو أحاديثَ مُفْتَر 

يقولون: كانت أمّةٌ عربيةٌ  
 بأندلسٍ سادت بِهَا جَمَّ أعْصُر *-*-*-*-*- وقد عمرت أقطارُ أندلسٍ بهم 
 فكم بلدٍ فخمٍ ومصرٍ ممصَّر *-*-*-*-*- وكم أربُعٍ خُضرٍ وحرْثٍ مطبّقٍ 
 وفاكهةٍ رَغْدٍ وزهرٍ منوَّر! *-*-*-*-*- وكم قائدٍ قَرْمٍ وجندٍ مدرّبٍ 
 وكم سائسٍ فحلٍ وأمرٍ مدبَّر! *-*-*-*-*- وكم بطلٍ إن ثار نَقْعٌ رأيتَه 
 يبيع بأسواق المنايا ويشتري! *-*-*-*-*- وما شئتَ من علمٍ ورأيٍ وحكمةٍ 
 ودرسٍ وتحقيقٍ وقولٍ محرَّر *-*-*-*-*- إلى شممٍ جَمٍّ ومجدٍ مؤثّلٍ 
 وفي عزّةٍ قَعْسا ووَفْرٍ مُوفَّر *-*-*-*-*- نعم، كان فيها من نزارٍ ويَعْرُبٍ 
 جموعٌ تُحيل الأرضَ في يوم محشر *-*-*-*-*- فراحت كأن لم تَغْنَ بالأمس، وانقضى 
 لهم كل رِكْزٍ غير ذكرٍ معطَّر *-*-*-*-*- كأن لم يكن بين الحجون إلى الصفا 
 أنيسٌ ولم يسمر هناك ويسهر *-*-*-*-*- كأن لم تكن في أرض أندلسٍ لنا 
 جحافلُ إن تحملْ على الدهر يُذعَر *-*-*-*-*- فماذا الذي أخنى عليها، وما الذي 
 رماها بهذا الخسف بعد التصدُّر؟ *-*-*-*-*- إذا أعمل المرء البصيرةَ لم يجد 
 لها علّةً غيرَ الخلافِ المتَبِّر *-*-*-*-*- خلافان: هذا بين قيسٍ ويعربٍ 
 مقيمٌ، وهذا بين عُرْبٍ وبربر *-*-*-*-*- ولا شرَّ يحكي شرَّ حربٍ إذا التقت 
 صناديدُ قيسٍ مع غطاريفِ حِمْيَر *-*-*-*-*- لعمرك لولا الخُلْف لم يك مشرقٌ 
 ولا مغربٌ يعصي عليهم ويجتري *-*-*-*-*- لقد عصفت في شقّة الغرب ريحُهم 
 فسادت، ولكن لم تكن ريحَ صَرْصَرِ *-*-*-*-*- فقد أثَّلوا في أرضها مدنيّةً 
 ترى الخصم في عليائها ليس يمتري *-*-*-*-*- وسَوَّوْا جميع العالمين بعدلهم 
 ومن يتمسَّكْ بالسوية يعمر *-*-*-*-*- ولا عارضوا في دينه غيرَ مسلمٍ 
 ولا عاملوا أهل الكتاب بمنكر *-*-*-*-*- ولا نصبوا ديوان تفتيشهم على 
 عقائدِ أقوامٍ يجوس ويفتري *-*-*-*-*- ولا أحرقوا بالنار من قيل إنه 
 على صلةٍ معْ دينه بالتستّر *-*-*-*-*- بذلك هاتيك الممالك أصبحت 
 مثالاً قويمًا للعُلا والتحضُّر *-*-*-*-*- وقد صار نهر الرون ثغر بلادهم 
 وكم صبغوه في الجهاد بأحمر! *-*-*-*-*- وشكُّوا لِواهم في ذُرا «قَرْقَشَنَّةٍ» 
 وسلّوا على «تربولةٍ» كلَّ أبتر *-*-*-*-*- ودانت لهم صِيد الجلالقة الألى 
 بَلا منهمُ الرومانُ كلَّ غضنفر *-*-*-*-*- ولم يقفِ البشْكَنْسُ في وجه زحفهم 
 ولا أوطؤوا الجرمانَ ثغرةَ مُعور *-*-*-*-*- وإن يك لاقى الغافقيُّ حِمامَه 
 ومحّصَ في يوم البلاط المقدَّر *-*-*-*-*- فقد لبثت من بعد ذاك جيوشهم 
 تَعَرَّضُ دهرًا للفرنج وتنبري *-*-*-*-*- يقول الألى قد شاهدوا غزواتهم 
 هم العُرْبُ فوق الخيل، أم جِنّ عبقر *-*-*-*-*- وصقرُ قريشٍ حين جاء مشردًا 
 فأنشبَ فيهم أي ظُفْرٍ مُظَفَّر *-*-*-*-*- وشاد بهاتيك القواصي إمارةً 
 لها أجفل المنصورُ والدُ جعفر *-*-*-*-*- وخلّف أملاكًا سموا وخلائفًا 
أُسودَ عرينٍ منهمُ كلُّ مُخدِر 
 من قصيدة: أنتِ أجدر بالهناء

 أمؤثرةَ البقاء على الفناءِ *-*-*-*-*- لعمري أنت أجدر بالهناءِ 
 غرقنا في البكاء ولو علمنا *-*-*-*-*- لأجلَى الغيبُ عن ضَحِك القضاء 
 وصبَّرَنا الرثاء وما فقيدٌ *-*-*-*-*- أحقُّ من المخلَّف بالرثاء 
 أيبكي من ثوى بجوار عبدٍ *-*-*-*-*- ويُبكَى مَنْ نحا ربَّ السماء 
 لقد فاز الذّي ولّى حثيثًا *-*-*-*-*- فليس المنزلان على السواء 
 مضيتِ لما غَدَا خيرًا وأبقى *-*-*-*-*- وذاك لجازعٍ خيرُ العزاء 
 فإن نحزنْ فلا لغرور دنيا *-*-*-*-*- ولكن للتّفَرُّقِ والتنائي 
 فقد عزَّ الفراقُ على البرايا *-*-*-*-*- فكيف وذا الفراقُ بلا لقاء 
 سلامٌ من صميمِ فؤادِ صَبٍّ *-*-*-*-*- على الوجه المجلَّل بالبهاء 
 نزفتُ الدمعَ في مَنعاك حزنًا *-*-*-*-*- ولو أنصفتُ لم تسلم دمائي 
 وكان بكايَ لما كان دمعٌ *-*-*-*-*- فها أنا بعدَه أبكي بكائي 
 كأن الفضل للآجال نجْزٌ *-*-*-*-*- يموت به الفتى من غير داء 
 إذا فكَّرْتُ في سبب المنايا *-*-*-*-*- خشيتُ على الحياة من الحياء 
 تَخِذْتِ الطّهرَ والتقوى شعارًا *-*-*-*-*- وسِرتِ من المحامد في رداء 
 فلو مَلَكَتْ رُبَا لبنانَ قولاً *-*-*-*-*- نطقْنَ بما عليكِ من الثناء 
 ملَكْتِ نواصِيَ الآداب طُرّاً *-*-*-*-*- فَمَتَّ إليك كلٌّ بالولاء 
 حكمْتِ على هواكِ بكلِّ أمْرٍ *-*-*-*-*- كَحُكْمِ السيّداتِ على الإماء

 **** المصدر: معجم البابطين: http://www.almoajam.org/poet_details.php?id=3079

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ فائدة في معنى أرسلان ]
قال الصدر الأعظم الأمير سعيد حليم لما أن رأى الأمير شكيب:" هذا هو أرسلان اسم على مسمى ".
قال الأمير شكيب:" يشير إلى معنى هذا الاسم بالتركية، والفارسية وهو الأسد، فإن هذه اللفظة هي من جملة ألفاظ دخلت بين العرب من القديم وسموا بها أعلاماً".

(شوقي أو صداقة أربعين سنة، للأمير شكيب أرسلان، ص 45 ط, مطبعة عيسى البابي الحلبي ـ القاهرة ـ 1355هـ)

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ خلق الإيثار عند الأمير شكيب أرسلان ]:
قال الأميرشكيب متحدثاً عن رحلته إلى ميدان الجهاد:
" وودعت الجناب الخديوي، وذهبت إلى الإسكندرية، ومنها ركبت السكة الحديدية إلى مريوط، ومن آخر محطة لها ركبنا الخيل وأنا ومن معي من أتباعي الذين حضروا معي من جبل لبنان، وكانت جمعية الهلال الأحمر المصري قد عهدت إليَّ بقيادة قافلة ستمائة جمل موقرة أرزاقاً للمجاهدين في برقة وخصصت منها لي ولجماعتي الذين معي محمول ثلاثين جملاً موقرة من كل شيء مأكول وملبوس، فعندما وصلت إلى طبرق لقيت في ذلك الموقع أدهم باشا الحلبي، وتركت في طبرق جانباً من الأرزاق للمجاهدين، ولما وصلت إلى معسكر عين منصورالمشرف على درنه حيث كان القائد العام أنور بك سلمت البعثات المصرية من الهلال الأحمر ما خصت به من نقود وأرزاق وحوائج، ولما وصلت إلى معسكر بنغازي الذي كان أميره عزيز بك المصري سلمت الباقي للبعثات المصرية التي هناك، وكان منها الدكتور حافظ عفيفي.
أما محمول الثلاثين جملاً الذي خصصه الهلال الأحمر ولجنة الإعانة بي أتصرف به كيف شئت فقد وزعته على مشايخ الزوايا السنوسية مثل سيدي العلمي الغماري شيخ زواية البراعصة، وسيدي محمد الغزالي شيخ زواية ترت، وسيدي الدرد شيخ زواية شحات، وغيرهم، وأهديت جميع ما بقى إلى أنور باشا، ولم أستأثر لنفسي بشيء، وكذلك كانت لجنة الإعانة خصصت لي مائتي جنيه لنفقتي الخاصة فوزعتها إعانات وهدايا لأجل تطييب خواطر المجاهدين، وبقيت أنفق على نفسي من صلب مالي الذي كان معي مذ برحت منزلي في جبل لبنان.
ولما رجعت إلى مصر بعد قضاء سبعة أشهر في موطن الجهاد كان قد نفد كل ما معي من نقود، فلم أراجع الجناب الخديوي حسبما وعدته، بل أرسلت إلى أهلي بأن يبعثوا لي ما يقوم بأودي، لأنني كنت ذاهباً إلى الآستانة لمذاكرة الدولة في قضية طرابلس، وكيف يجب أن لا تقطع إمدادها لها بالطرق الممكنة حتى بعد عقد الصلح مع إيطاليا"([1]).
______________________________  _____
[1]- شوقي أو صداقة أربعين سنة، للأمير شكيب أرسلان، ص 36ـ 37، ط, مطبعة عيسى البابي الحلبي ـ القاهرة ـ 1355هـ.

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ مساعي الأمير شكيب أرسلان النبيلة ]
قال الشيخ الشرباصي:" عينت تركياالقائد أحمد جمال باشا قائد الفيلق الرابع من الجيش العثماني والياً على الشام والحجاز، فبغى وطغى، وأخذ بغيه يتزايد مع الأيام، وكان جمال باشا يعرف للأمير شكيب مكانته بين قومه، وأحسن شكيب استغلال هذه المكانة لمصلحة قومه، وللتخفيف من مظالم الوالي، فكان ينهنه من حدة جمال، ويشفع للكثيرين عنده، وينقذ الكثيرين من عدوانه.
ويروي أنه لما قدم جمال باشا دمشق ـ وكان شكيب يسكن في دمشق خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى ـ أراد من بطريرك الموارنة أن يأتي ليسلم عليه، فعارضه شكيب، وقال له: إن البطريرك شيخ طاعن في السن، وأنه لا يقدر على المجيء، وأن طائفته قد تحسب ذلك إهانةً لها في شخص البطريرك، وانتهى الحوار بأن يقدم أربعة من الموارنة للسلام على جمال باشا، وقد حمد الموارنة لشكيب هذا الموقف؛ ويقول الأستاذ حبيب الجاماتي:" وكان بطريرك الموارنة السابق المرحوم السيد إلياس الحويّك يجاهر بأن تدخل الأمير شكيب بينه وبين جمال باشا حال دون بطش هذا الطاغية بالبطريك ورجال الدين أجمعين".ولقد كتب الأميرالي محمد إسماعيل يقول أنه كان رئيساًَ لأركان حرب الفرقة العسكرية المرابطة في لبنان، وأنه كان مطلعاً على حقائق الأمور، ويذكر أن الأمير شكيب لم يكن " مسخر الضمير لأعمال أحمد جمال باشا المستنكرة"، وأن إعادة المبعدين إلى أوطانهم فوجاً بعد فوج كانت بمساعي شكيب.ويقول الأستاذ عز الدين التنوخي:" لقد كان الأمير شكيب من أشرف من كان حول جمال من رجال العرب، دفع الله به كثيراً من الشر والأذى، وما كان يدافع عن الدولة العثمانية إلا دفاعاً عن العروبة والإسلام، وخوفاً عليهما من مثل الانتداب، والحماية، والاستعمار؛ وكان شبان العرب وأعضاء المنتدى الأدبي في الآستانة لا يرضون عن هذه السياسة الشكيبية، وهي سياسة إسلامية محضة، بل كنا نعدها انتصاراً للترك على العرب، ولكنه كان مخلصاً في عقيدته، ومشفقاً من الاستعمار على عروبته".ومن أمثلة وساطة شكيب لدى جمال لمصلحة العرب أن قراراً صدر من جمال باشا ينفي الشيخ خليل الخوري ـ وهو من كبار موظفي جبل لبنان حينئذ ـ إلى القدس، وبدأ النفي فعلاً، ولكن شكيب توسط له فأعيد الشيخ من الطريق، وفي سنة 1946م توسط الشيخ بشارة الخوري رئيس جمهورية لبنان وابن الشيخ خليل ـ توسط لإعادة شكيب من سويسرا إلى لبنان، وبهذا قابل الجميل بالجميل".

(سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص 34ـ 36، ط. المؤسسةالمصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة–القاه  ة (1383 هـ = 1963م).

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ عداوة فرنسا لأمير البيان شكيب أرسلان ]
قال الشرباصي:" كانت فرنسا هي العدو الأول لشكيب، كما كان شكيب هو العدو الأول لفرنسا من بين زملائه، ولقد جاء في كتاب " عروة الاتحاد " أن بعض رجال فرنسا صرح بأن شكيب هو " عدو فرنسا القديم الدائم "، وأن الفرنسيين في المغرب نفوا تاجر كتب لأنهم وجدوا عنده مكتوباً علمياً من شكيب، وكتبت إحدى الصحف الفرنسية تقول:" يلزم إعدام شكيب أرسلان".

وفي " الرباط " منعوا كل كتابة من شكيب مهما كان موضوعها، وصادر الفرنسيون كتاباً لا علاقة له بالسياسة إطلاقاً، وذلك لأن فيه مقدمة علمية بقلم شكيب، لأنه " يكفي للمنع ورود اسم شكيب أرسلان في الكتاب"، وقال ضابط فرنسي:

" عندما تقع حرب أوربية ينبغي قبل كل شيء أن يزحف الجيش الفرنسي إلى جنيف، ويقبض على شكيب أرسلان.

وعملت فرنسا على إخراج شكيب من طنجة بالقوة حين زيارته لها ونجحت في ذلك، و آذى الفرنسيون كل من احتفل بشكيب، وأغروا به صحفهم، وأرهقوه بجواسيسهم... إلخ

ولم تكتف فرنسا مع شكيب بالأعمال التعسفية، بل انتقلت إلى الافتراء، والتشويه، فأخذت الصحف الفرنسية تشتمه وتختلق الأنباء الكاذبة حوله، وتتساءل: من أين ينفق مع زميليه في الوفد السوري: إحسان الجابري، ونجيب الأرمنازي.

(سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص 46ـ 47ط. المؤسسةالمصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة–القاه  ة (1383 هـ = 1963م)

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ رسالة الأمير شكيب للسيد رشيد في وجوب مساعدة طرابلس الغرب ]
قال الأستاذ الشرباصي :" وبين يدي رسالة خطية وفقت للعثور عليها، وهي بخط الأمير شكيب أرسلان بعث بها إلى السيد محمد رشيد رضا في مصر، عن وجوب مساعدة طرابلس، وتاريخها 13 شوال، ويظهر أنه شوال سنة 1329هـ أو 1330هـ، وهما السنتان المقابلتان لسنة 1911م، وأورد نص الرسالة فيما يلي كنموذج لما كتبه شكيب في هذا الشأن:" صوفر في 13 شوال
خصوصي

سيدي الأخ الفاضل أعلم أن جهادكم في تهذيب الأنفس، وإقامة الشريعة على قواعد العلم، وأخذ المؤمنين بحقيقة الدين، و إثلاج الصدور ببرد اليقين، هو الجهاد الأكبر والبلاء الأسنى، والذي فيه استكمال الحسنى، وإن الأمة التي تفهم الدين فهمكم، وتفقه الشرع فقهكم، لا يخشى عليها من اعتداء إيطالي، ولا استبداد أجنبي.
ولكن جهادكم هذا غرس لم يحن إيناعه، وزرع لم يئن ارتفاعه، ودون وصول ثمرته إلى درجة الوفاء بالغرض أيام، وليال، وأعوام طوال، بما رسخ من الأوهام، وسدِك (1) بالعقول من صدأ الترهات.ونحن الآن في خطب مستعجل الرأب، وفتق يستلزم سرعة السد، ولا يفيدنا فيه تعنيف مفرط، ولا لوم مقصر، ولا جزاء خائن أو مستهتر، ولا يغنينا مع إلحاح وافد الشر، وإطلال نازل البأس، إكبار الإهمال، والوقيعة بمدبري هذه الأعمال، بل علينا قبل ذلك واجب أعجل، وهو تلافي ما فرط فيه غيرنا، وإيلاء العذر فيما يطلبه الرأي العام منا.
وقد ظهر لنا بعد تقليب وجوه الحيل كلها، وتمحيص آراءه الإغاثة بأجمعها، أنه لم يبق إلا طريق البر، وأن هذا الطريق مهما كان شاقاً صعباً طويلاً معطشاً، فإنه هو الوصلة الوحيدة والممر الممكن، وإن طريقاً سلكه آباؤنا مراراً في فتوحاتهم ومغازيهم لجدير بأن نسلكه نحن في أحرج موقف وأضيق مجال.
فإن لم تساعد السياسة على إمرار جنود منظمة، فلا أقل من متطوعة، وإن لم يمكن نهوض متطوعة فلا أقل من تسريب ذخائر وأرزاق على ظهور الجمال، بحيث لو بديء بتيسير قطر الجمال قريباً صار المدد متصلاً، فإن في طرابلس وبنغازي والصحراء ومن معيشتهم (2) إذ ذاك، إذ هناك رجالات كثيرة، وفروسية ونجدة، وبغضاء للعدو، ولدى الدولة عدة آلاف من الجلد وأسلحة وعدة، وإنما يخشى على أولئك من الجوع وقلة الطعام.
أفلا يمكنكم في مصر عقد الاجتماعات لوضع هذه الإعانة في موضع التحقيق، وإيفاد السعادة إلى الهند، وإلى السنوسي؟
فأمَّا الهند فتمكن النجدة بالمال، وأمَّا من الصحراء فبالرجال، وأمَّا من جهة الضباط لتدريب الأهالي فالدولة تقوم بهذا الأمر.وما نستصرخ إخواننا المصريين أولي اليسار وأهل الحمية إلا للمدد المادي إن تعذر كل مدد غيره، وأي شهم يضطلع بهذا العمل أكثر منكم ؟ وأي عمل هو أشرف من هذا ؟ وأي سقوط حالاً و استقبالاً أعمق من سقوطنا إذا ذهبت طرابلس الغرب؟ لا جرم أن حسن الدفاع عنها ليقف بالطامحين عن سائر حوزتنا، ويحفظ علينا هذا النزر الباقي من كرامتنا، وإن التخاذل عن هذه النجدة يكون الإجهاز على مهجتنا العمومية، إذ تعلم أوربة أنه ليس ثمة من حياة ولا من أحياء، وأن هناك إلا أعداء بدون اعتداد.
قصدت استيراء زندكم في هذا الغرض، وليس ذلك على همتكم بعزيز، ونحن في انتظار الجواب، شد الله بكم الأزر، ووفقكم إلى هذه الغاية، أفندم
..............................  .................... ........... أخوكم
..............................  .................... .............شكيب أرسلان
______________________________  _______
(1) سدِك ـ على وزن فرح ـ: لزم.
(2) أي لو حلت مسألة إطعامهم.


(سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص 30ـ 32، ط. المؤسسةالمصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة–القاه  ة (1383 هـ = 1963م).

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ وصية الأمير شكيب أرسلان ]
عاد شكيب إلى وطنه، ورأى بيروت بعد الهجرة الطويلة في الثلاثين من تشرين الأول سنة 1946م، وسعد بمشاهدة وطنه حراً مستقلاً طليقاً من أغلال الاحتلال والاستبداد، وتحرك لبنان والبلاد العربية للقاء البطل بعد عودته إلى العرين، ومكث فترة يزور ويزار ويجهد نفسه بالرد على الرسائل التي كانت ترده بكثرة، وتحالف على الرجل تصلب الشرايين والنقرس، والرمل في الكليتين، وثقل الثمانين عاماً، فلم تطل مقاومته، وعجزت يدر البشر، وأقبلت يدر القدر في 9 كانون أول سنة 1946م.
وكان آخر ما قاله للأستاذ عبد الله المشنوق، حينما التقى له قبل موته بأيام: أحمد الله عزَّ وجل الذي سهل أن أفارق الحياة على أرض هذا الوطن الذي أحببته، وأنا سعيد أن أدفن أن أُلاقي وجه ربي الكريم، فأعيد هذه الأمانة إلى بارئها بعد أن تحققت أحلام طفولتي في هذه الجامعة ـ حرسها الله ـ، وسأخب رفاقي في الجهاد بأن تضحياتهم لم تكن عبثاً.
وتحدرت من عيني الأمير دمعتان، ونهض واقفاً و جذب يد الأستاذ المشنوق، وقال له: لي وصية أود أن أوصي بها، فهل تعدني بأن تنقلها إلى العالم العربي بعد وفاتي؟
فأجابه: لك العمر الطويل ـ إن شاء الله ـ.
فقال شكيب: لا بل تعدني بنقل الوصية.
قال: نعم.
وهنا طوقه شكيب بذراعيه المرتجفتين، وقال بصوت تكاد تخنقه العبارات:
أوصيكم بفلسطين.
(( لماذا تأخر المسلمون وتقدم غيرهم، 18ـ 19، مراجعة الشيخ : حسن تميم، الناشر:دار مكتبة الحياة))

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ أحب الأمم إلى قلب بير لوتي ]
قال الأمير شكيب:" كل رجل يتمسك بعوائده ومميزات قومه، فاعلم أن في روحه شمماً حمله على ذلك، وقد سئل بير لوتي، وهو قريب من الموت: أي الأمم تحب؟، وكان من المتوقع أن يقول: ( الترك ) لكثرة ما كتبه عنهم، ولإعجابه بهم، ولكنه أجاب: العرب لأنهم قوم متشبثون بشخصيتهم "(1).
_________________________
(1) مجلة الفتح، عدد 17 جمادى الأولى سنة 1349هـ، وقد روى شكيب جواب بير لوتي بعبارة أخرى هي أن جريدة الطان نقلت عن بير لوتي أنه سئل في أوان احتضاره: أي الشعب أحب إليه ؟
فقال: العرب لأنهم من آلاف السنين لم يتغيروا، انظر؛ كتاب أناتول فرانس، ص 59، بالهامش.
( انظر؛ سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص80 ،ط. المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة – القاهرة (1383 هـ = 1963م)

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ إذا أردنا أن نتفرنج فلا بد أن نكون عرباً أولاً ]
يقول الأمير شكيب أرسلان:" فإذا كنا حقاً نريد أن نتفرنج فلنقتد بهؤلاء القوم في البحث والتمحيص، وعدم قبول نظام ولا قانون إلا بعد قتل فائدته خبرا، وإذا كنا نريد أن نتفرنج فلنحذ حذو هؤلاء القوم في عروجهم معارج المدنية كلها، وسلوكهم طرق التحقيقات العلمية، إلى آخر ما وصلت إليه، مع حفظهم لعاداتهم، ونزعاتهم وأذواقهم وبقائهم كما كانوا إفرنجاً.
إذا كنا نريد بالفعل أن نتفرنج ـ أي نقتدي بالإفرنج ـ تحتم علينا أن نبقى عرباً".
( انظر؛ سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص81 ،ط. المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة – القاهرة (1383 هـ = 1963م)

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ اللباس الشرقي، واللباس الغربي عند الأمير شكيب أرسلان ]
قال الشيخ الشرباصي:" وشكيب يكاد يفضل العرب في كل شيء حتى فيما يسميه بعض الناس بالشكليات، يسأله سائل: أترى اللباس الشرقي ( العربي ) أحسن أم اللباس الغربي؟ فيجيبه: أترى أنت الدار الواسعة أحسن أم الضيقة، قال السائل: بل الواسعة، قال شكيب: إذاً اللباس الشرقي ( العربي ) هو الأحسن، لأن اللباس هو مسكن الجسم ".

( انظر؛ سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص100 ،ط. المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة – القاهرة (1383 هـ = 1963م).

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ كراهية الأمير شكيب أرسلان للظلم ]
قال ـ رحمه الله ـ:" إني أغضب لظلم يقع على عابد صنم، وتفيض دموعي لأي غدر يقع ولو على زنجي من قبيلة نيام نيام، ويحترق فؤادي لمجرد تصور رضيع يقتل، أو امرأة يصرعها السيف من أية أمة كانوا.
وأعتقد أن كل من ليس فيه هذا الشعور فليس له نصيب من الإنسانية، بل هو إلى الوحوش أقرب، وما أتباهى من أقوال السلف الصالح بشيء مثل قول أبي بكر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ لأحد أمراء جيشه وهو سائر إلى الحرب:" و لا تغل ولا تغدر ولا تقتل ولدا، ولا امرأة ولا مدبرا، ولا تجهز على جريح".
نعم فبمثل هذه الوصايا ينبغي أن يفخر الإسلام، فإذا كان هذا شعوري نحو المظلوم والمقهور والمذبوح من غير المسلمين، فكم يكون طبيعياً أن يكون نحو المظلومين والمذبوحين من المسلمين". 
( انظر؛ سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص 250 ــ 25،ط. المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة – القاهرة (1383 هـ = 1963م).

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ فراسة الأمير شكيب أرسلان ]
 قال الشيخ الشرباصي:" ولشكيب نظرة وفراسة صادقة، وطالما تنبأ عن أمور قبل وقوعها فجاءت كما حدث، لا لأنه أوتي علم الغيب ـ فالغيب يعلمه الله ـ ولكن لأنه يحسن التدبر للأمور، ويحسن التطلع إلى العواقب.
لقد تنبأ مثلاً أن إيطالية ستنسحب في الحرب العالمية الأولى إلى صف الحلفاء، وكذلك كان، وتنبأ بأن انجلترا ستنكث وعودها التي أعطتها للعرب إبان تلك الحرب، وكذلك كان، وقال أن الملك حسين ملك الحجاز سيندم وسيخلع من ملكه، وكذلك كان، وتنبأ بأن نفسه سيكون إلى جزيرة، وكذلك كان.
ولما قيل له: ولماذا اخترت جزيرة؟ أجاب: لأن انجلترا لها جزائر كثيرة؛ وقد نفى الملك حسين بعد ذلك إلى قبرص.
وكتب شكيب قبل هذه الحرب مقالاً بعنوان:" نار أوربة من شرارة البلقان" وتنبأ فيه بأمور كثيرة وقعت !.
يقول الدكتور زكي علي في هذا المقام:" الأمير شكيب كثيراً تكهن في الأمور السياسية الخطيرة قبل وقوعها، حتى إذا انحدر ستر الغيب عن وجه المستقبل جاءت الحوادث مصداقاً لتكهنه، ودليلا على صواب حكمه، ولا غرو أن هذا يعزى إلى سلامة فطرته، وأصالة رأيه وغلو معدن ذكائه، وما وهبه الله من قوة فراسة فوق ما امتاز به من الخبرة وبعد النظر والتجربة خلال عشرات السنين من حياته السياسية.
وشكيب يلحظ من نفسه هذه الصفة، ويعللها بالتفكير والتأمل، وكثرة المطالعة، فيقول:" لست من الكهان، ولا من العرافين ولله الحمد، ولا أنا بعجزي وضعفي من الأولياء الذين يكاشفون بكثير مما وراء حجب الغيب، ولكني أفكر و أتأمل، وأكثر مطالعة الكتب والصحف، لا سيما ما تعلق منها بالتاريخ والسياسة، ولذلك تصح أقوالي عن كثير من الحوادث قبل وقوعها".
ويذكر من قبيل ذلك أنه تكهن بنشوب الحرب العالمية الأولى قبل بدئها بنحو سنة و أربعة أشهر، ونشر ذلك في جريدة " الشعب " المصرية في 21 مارس سنة 1913م، وأعاد نشره حرفياً في مجلة الفتح المصرية في عدد 5 صفر 1351هـ ( 1932م).
ويشير إلى أمور تتعلق بالبيان ويقول:" وكأنني بدون أن أكون في طوكيو قد عرفت الحالة هناك كما هي بمجرد القرائن، ومعاركة الزمن، وطول الخبرة".
 ______________________________  _____
( انظر؛ سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص 255ــ 256،ط. المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة – القاهرة (1383 هـ = 1963م).

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ من قدح زناد القراءة، فقد أورى وأذكى نار الحفظ ]قال الشرباصي: " لاشك أن شكيب رجل موهوب، وساعدته ظروف نشأته وحياته وجهاده على تفجير ينابيع هذه الهبة، ولكن ينبغي أن نلاحظ أن دراسته في المدارس كانت محدودة، إذ يمكن أن يقال أنه لم يبلغ نهاية الدراسة الثانوية في التعليم المدرسي النظامي، ولم يشهد شيئاً من التعليم الجامعي، ولكن المدد جاءه من دراساته الخاصة، ومطالعته العامة، إذ كان لا يبالي بطول الوقت يقضيه دارساً منقباً، مراجعاً، حتى أنه ليطالع ويكتب كل يوم ثلاث عشرة ساعة، " بجلد لا ملل، وصبر لا نفاد له".ولقد حدثني الأستاذ عوني عبد الهادي، فقال: إن شكيب كان يتابع كل الجرائد والمجالات والكتب، وبخاصة ما تعلق منها بالإسلام والعرب والشرق، وله اطلاع واسه مدمن، وذاكرته قوية، ويعرف نطاق البحث ومصادر الموضوعات، فإذا أراد البحث في موضوع تناول مصادره وشرع فيه!.وبمناسبة الإشارة إلى قوة الذاكرة عند شكيب أذكر أنه تحدث عن هذه الناحية، فقال أنه فقد أصول طائفة من قصائده، فأملاها كلها عن ظهر قلب، وأملى من قصائد أخرى مفقودة أبياتاً غير قليلة، ويقول الأستاذ روفائيل بطي:" أن شكيب اشتهر بقوة الذاكرة إلى حد يكاد يبعد عن التصديق، وقد روي عنه أنه صحح لمؤرخ اليمن الشيخ عبد الواسع اليمني في كتابه :" تاريخ اليمن " أموراً كثيرة في الفقه والتاريخ والتراجم من ذاكرته فوراً".
( انظر؛ سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص 285ـ 286،ط. المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة – القاهرة (1383 هـ = 1963م).

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ اعلم أنك لن تعطى حقك إلا بعد فراق هذه الدنيا ]
 سؤال الأستاذ محمد كرد علي الأمير شكيب الكتابة في مجلة المجمع ورد الأمير شكيب عليه:
قال الأستاذ الشرباصي:" ولقد حدث في سنة 1930م، أن كتب الأستاذ محمد كرد علي إلى شكيب يسأله أن يواصل كتابته في مجلة المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق، وأن يجمع ما يمكن جمعه من المقالات لنشرها في كتاب مستقل، فرد شكيب برسالة تاريخها 9 مارس سنة 1930م، وفيها يقول:" أما ما أشرت به من الكتابة في مجلة المجمع فواجب، وإن لم تكتب فيها فأين نكتب؟ ولكن يا أخي أصبحت من هذه الكتابة في خطب و أي خطب، كلما قرأ الناس لي مقالات في الجرائد انهالوا عليَّ بالاقتراحات، ولا أبالغ إذا قلت أن الجرائد والمجلات التي تبغي أن أكاتبها تزيد عن أربعين، وكلها تقترح وتجد من الواجب أن أجيبها إلى رغبتها، وبعضها إذا كررت الطلب ولم أبادر إلى إرضائها بمقالة أو مقالتين لم تجمجم استيائها.ولا أعلم لماذا يؤدي كرم الأخلاق بالإنسان إلى العبودية؟ فأنا على ثقة أني لو لم أكتب في بعض جرائد وبعض مجلات، وكنت قابعاً في زواية أقرأ لنفسي، ما كانوا يطمعون هذا الطمع بي، لكنهم ما داموا يقرأون هنا مقالة و هنا مقالة من آثار سخافتي، تشتد رغبة المطالبة والإلحاف في سؤالي مقالات.
ومن الغريب أن هؤلاء السائلين يعرفون ما الكتابة؟ ولا يخفى عنهم أن المقالات لا يوحى بها وحيا، ولا يقال لها: كوني فتكون، وأن مقالة واحدة قد تأخذ نهاراً تاماً من الشروق إلى أن تتوارى الشمس في الحجاب، ومنها ما يأخذ يومين و ثلاثة ،وأن القصار منها ذات العمودين والثلاثة لا تحرر في أقل من ساعة، وأن على هذا المسكين الذي يتقاضونه كل هذه المشاق أشغالاً أخرى لنفسه ولعائلته ولوطنه، وأن عنده كتباً لابد أن يطالعها.. إلخ.
هذا لا يهمهم أصلاً، بل يعرفون جملة واحدة من جميع بضائع الطلب: تكرموا علينا بمقالات من قلمكم السيال.وفي أوربا يطالبون الكتاب بمثل ذلك، لكن لا يضيعون على الكاتب دقيقة واحدة سدى، فالوقت نقد، وكل وقت عندهم له ثمن؛ وأنا مضى علي الآن 44 سنة وأنا أحرك قلمي، وأكتب إلى الجرائد مجاناً، لا أبتغي جزاء ولا شكورا، وأدفع أجرة البريد من كيسي، فلو حبست ثمن وقتي، بل أجر البُرد من 40 سنة إلى اليوم لكان مبلغاً لا يستخف به، فأنا أسامح بكل ما تعبت، وبكل ما أنفقت من ذهني
وعيوني ومالي، وإنما استمطر شفقتهم أن ينظروا إلى رجل وطيء ساحة الستين، وصار محتاجاً إلى الراحة ".
ثم يقول شكيب:" وتشيرون بأن نجمع ما كتبناه، أو شيئاً مما كتبناه، وهو أمر يحك في صدري دائماً، فهل عندنا الوقت اللازم لذلك؟ إني لا أريد أن أجمع ما كتبته، فإنه يملأ أجلاداً وأجلاداً، ومن يقرأ ذلك كله؟، ومن يؤدي كلف طبع هذا كله؟
ولكني أفكر في انتقاء الأحسن وجمعه وإعادة النظر فيه وتصحيح شيء وحذف شيء، وإضافة شيء إن وجد ضروريا، وهذا كله يستلزم وقتاً.
فأما طبع ما خطته بناني فغير مستطاع، لأنه مفقود منه الشيء الكثير، والمحفوظ منه أزيد مما يلزم، فإني في أوربا منذ اثنتي عشرة سنة، وفي الشهر الواحد من هذه المدة كنت أحرر لا أقل من 10 مقالات، ففي السنة 120 مقالة، ففي الاثنتي عشرة سنة 1440 مقالة، فإذا جعلت كل مقالة 3 صفحات من قطع هذا المكتوب، فهذه أربعة آلاف صفحة، أي ثمانية مجلدات كبار، وهذا من 13 سنة.
وقبل ذلك عشت أكثر من ثلاثين سنة وأنا أكتب، فلا يقل المحصول الذي في هذه الثلاثين سنة عن محصول الاثنتي عشرة سنة الأخيرة، فهذه عشرة آلالاف صفحة بالأقل.
كلا، هذا لن أقدر على طبعه، وهذا كله ذهب في الجرائد الطائرة، وهذا كله أنفقت فيه جوهر حياتي، وكفلته بأجر البوسطة من كيسي، وأجره على الله، وغاية مكافأتي عليه أنهم بعد موتي سيقولون في ترجمة حياتي: كان ـ رحمه الله ـ يكتب كثيراً جداً، سبعاً أو ثمانياً من الساعات كل يوم، ولم يكن يساويه في ذلك إلا المرحوم كرد علي، فذلك أيضاً كان من الأفذاذ في هذا الباب.
لا تحزن لقول: المرحوم كرد علي، عسى لا يكون ذلك قبل مائة سنة، ولكني ينبغي أن تعلم أنك لا تعطى حقك إلا بعد فراق هذه الدنيا، ومادام المرء حياً فقلوب معاصريه قاسية عليه، وأنا أفضل أن تقسو عليك القلوب وأنت حي، من أن ترثي لك وتكثر من إنصافك، وقد مضيت بعد زمان طويل".
أرجو قارئي أن يتذكر أن شكيب كتب هذا الكلام سنة 1930، وأنه مات في نهاية سنة 1946، وأنه ظل يكتب مقالاته وينشرها إلى ما قبل موته بشهر واحد".
ثم أرجو قارئي أن يعود إلى رسالة شكيب الماضية فيطالعها من جديد على مهل وفي تدبر، ليرى مبلغ قدم هذا الرجل، وعمق ما أحس به نحو من قدم إليهم ما قدم، وليدرك أساه البليغ، وهو يصور حالته في دنياه، ومبلغ إنصاف قومه له!!.
( انظر؛ سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص 305ـ309،ط. المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة – القاهرة (1383 هـ = 1963م).

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ تكالب الأمم على أمة الإسلام والعالم الإسلامي ]([1])
 قال الأمير شكيب أرسلان:" فالعالم الإسلامي الذي لا يزال محور سياستهم قهره وإعناته، وتجريده من السلاح بكل وسيلة، والحيلولة بينه وبين الاتحاد والتماسك بكل حيلة، احتياطاً من وراء رسَفَانه في قيوده الحاضرة، وأماناً على ديمومة خنوعه لسلطتهم القاهرة، لا يصح أن يقال أنه بلغ من النهضة الدرجة التي تكفل له حطم سلاسله الثقيلة، واسترداد ممالكه العريضة الطويلة، واستئناف معاليه الخالية، ومصيره مع العالم الأوربي إلى حالة متساوية، ولا أدرك بهذه السنين القلائل من اليقظة ما يكفي لتجديد ما أخلق من حاله، واستشن من شأنه، بل لا يزال ويا للأسف الجهل مخيماً على أكثر آفاقه، وما برحت العصبيات الجاهلية عاملة علمها في تفكيك عراه وبعثرة أجزائه، كما أن الرعب من سطوة الأجانب إلا من رحم ربك ملء الجوانح، واليأس من استطاعة القيام فاشٍ في الأفكار والخواطر، وكأنه إلى هذه الحالة بعينها نظر النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما قال:" يوشك أن تتداعى عليكم الأمم من كل جانب تداعي الأكلة إلى القصاع، قالوا: أو من قلة منا يؤمئذ يا رسول الله؟ قال: لا، ولكنكم غثاءٌ كغثاءِ السيل يُجعَل الوهن في قلوبكم ويُنزع من قلوب أعدائكم، من حبكم الدنيا وكراهيتكم الموت" أو كما قال، نعم صار المسلمون، إلا الأقل منهم إلى زمان لا تغني عنهم كثرتهم شيئاً بل صارت الفئة القليلة من غيرهم تتحكم في الفئة الكثيرة منهم، وتخبطهم بكل عصا، وهم لا يستطيعون حيلة ولا يهتدون سبيلا، وراح الأجنبي يفتح بلدانهم بهم ويسلط بعضهم على بعض، ويقتل هذا بذاك مستفيداً من قتل الاثنين: الذي يقاتله والذي يقاتل معه، وإذا سألت أحدهم لماذا إعطاء هذه المقادة كلها واقتحام الموت في سبيل الأجنبي الذي تغلب عليه، أجابك أنه إنما يساق إلى الموت رغماً، والحال أن الموت الذي يخشاه في عصيان الأجنبي، هو ملاقيه في طاعته، فهو من خوف الموت في الموت، ومن حذر العذاب في أشد العذاب، فلابد لاستقلال الإسلام من زوال هذه الأوهام، ومن انتشار المعارف التي لا تجتمع مع الذل في مكان، ولا تبرح دون تلك الغاية مصاعب وقُحَم، ومصائب وغُمَم، وليال مظلمة طوال، ومعارك تشيب لها ذوائب الأطفال، وإنما الذي يخطيء فيه سكارى العز ونشاوى الساعة الحاضرة من الأوربيين، اعتقادهم أنها حالة ستبقى على الدهر، وإن ثلثماية وأربعين مليوناً من المسلمين سيلبثون إلى الأبد رهن إسارهم وفريسة استعمارهم، ووقود نارهم، واعتبارهم الشرقيين عَمَلةً يسمن الغربيون بهزالهم، ويسعدون بشقائهم، ويقوون بضعفهم، ويحيون بحتفهم، حقاً لقد تجاوزوا الحد ضلالاً وغروراً، واستكبروا في أنفسهم وعتوا عتواً كبيراً، وظنوا أنهم كتبت لهم السيادة خالصة من دون الناس وأمنوا جفوات الأيام، وأخذوا الطريق على الفلك الدوَّار فلا يدور لهم إلا بحسب المرام، كلا هذا منهم خيالٌ زالئل، ووهمٌ أرقّ من شَبَح باطل، فلن يبقى الشرقيون أبد الدهر مدَنَقةُ هينة عليهم نفوسهم ولن يصبروا أكثر مما صبروا على أن يلي أمورهم من ليس منهم، ولابد أن يأتي الزمن الذي يصبح كلٌ فيه سيداً في دياره، مانعاً لذماؤه؛ مساوياً في الأرض لمن ظن سلطانه سرمداً، ودوره مؤبداً، وعمل اليوم عمل من لا ينظر ما يكون غداً، لا سيما المسلم الذي يقرأ كل يوم في قرآنه ما يجعله بكل جارحة من جوارحه رجلاً ولا يرضى له بالاستقلال بدلاً، وينفخ فيه من روح الأنفة ما يصور الذل كفراً، ويلقى في روعه من حب العلم ما يصير الجهل وزراً، ويحتم عليه من الأخذ بالأسباب القوة ما يخيل الضعف شركاً، كلا لن يلبث الشرق لدى دول الاستعمار هو الشحمة الرُقّى، والأمم التي لا تملك لأنفسها حقا، ولا تنفض عن أعناقها رقاً، ولا يمكن أن يظل الأوربي سيد الأرض غير مدافع، وصاحب الحكم غير مزاحم متسلطاً على ما في الدنيا من الجهات النفسية، مستأثراً بما بين المشرق والمغرب من الجنبات الرئيسة، فلم يبرح الدهر قلَّباً، والدوام محالاً، والتاريخ يركب الأمم طبقاً عن طبق، ويلحق من تأخر بمن سبق، وما من بهشة، إلا وراءها جهشة، وقد كذب من طمع في صفو بلا كدر، وصعود بلا حَذَر، ومن أعظم الخطا الظن بأن الشرق لا يلمُّ على شعث، و إن آسية وإفريقية لن تنهضا من عثار وهما ثلثا العالم، ولقد سار الشرق في مدة وجيزة عقَبَاتٍ جِياداً، واجتاز أزماتٍ شداداً، وهو ماض في سيره إلى الأمام لا سبيل بعد اليوم إلى تعويقه، ولا حاجز يمكن أن يقف في طريقه بدسائس تلقى، ومبالغ سريّة تنفَق، وأخلاق تُقسَد؛ وذمم تشرى وأشراك تبثّ، وأسياف تُسلّ، ولا المحلقات في الجو تقدر على كم الأفواه، ولا الغازات السامة تقوى على إطفاء نور الله، وما تزيد هذه الوسائل تلك الأمم المستضعفة إلا شوقاً إلى الحرية، ونداء إلى الثارات وإصراراً على الضغائن، ومهما يكن من حيل العباد فللكون سَنَن هو سائره ولله أمر هو بالغه.
__________________________
[1]- مقدمة حاضر العالم الإسلامي، لوثورب ستودارد الأمريكي، تعليق الأمير شكيب أرسلان، ترجمة الأستاذ عجاج نويهض، ص (ز، ح، ط)، دار الفكر ـ بيروت ـ.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ ابو الطيب المتنبي يبدوا انك ملم بتاريخ وشخصية شكيب ارسلان
وهناك سؤال حيرني عنه ولعلي اجد جوابه عندك وهو ان ابنت شكيب ارسلان
هي ام كمال جنبلاط تلك الشخصية اللبنانية الدرزية الغريبة وهذا حال ولده ايضاً

فكيف يزوج شكيب ارسلان ابنته من درزي اشتراكي ؟!!
وهناك من يقول ان شكيب ارسلان كان عربياً قادته حميته لتلك الجهود والاعمال
وهو على دين قومه الدروز وإن كان لا يظهرالتعصب لهم

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحقق في تلك المسألة الآن هل كان درزياً أو لا، فأرجو منكم الدعاء، أما عن مي فقد تزوجت من درزي وأنجبت كمال جنبلاط الذي وصفته، أمَّا عن غالب أرسلان فقد كان ـ على ما يبدو من سيرته مع والده ـ عاقاً للأمير، وإذا قرأت كتاب الشرباصي علمت ذلك، لاسيما وقد انقطعت أخباره بعد وفاته بمدة ليست بوجيزة أيام الشرباصي.
أمَّا عن درزية الأمير فسوف أحدثك الآن عما يجول برأسي وسأوافيك بالتحقيق ـ إن شاء الله ـ قريباً:
أولاً: كان شكيب ـ رحمه الله ـ متساهلاً بالنسبة للفرق وغيرها، وكان ينصح الشيخ رشيد بالكف عن الشيعة لأنه يرى أنهم إخواننا ( انظر؛ ص 22 السيد رشيد رضا).
ثانياً: نافح عن الدروز وعن نسبتهم للعرب، وعن نسبتهم للإسلام، وقاس على ذلك بالفرق الإسماعيلية الباطنية الإسلامية ـ كما يرى ـ، وأمثلته قياسه لمثل هذه الأشياء كثيرة، مثل إيقاد السرج، وبناء القباب، وتزيين القبور، و قد جدد في حياته قبر السيد علي بن ميمون، وأشار إلى ذلك في تعليقاته على تاريخ ابن خلدون، لكن قبره عصم من ذلك، كما أخبر الشرباصي، إذ دفن وحيداً عن أمه وأخويه ( عادل ـ نسيب ).
إذ دفنوا في بناء ووضعت عند قبورهم طاقات الورد، والزينة وغير ذلك، وقد ذكر ذلك الشرباصي، وها أنا ذا أنقله لك بحروفه:
    *على قبر شكيب([1]):
*قال الأستاذ الشرباصي :" في ضحى الخميس 29 سبتمبر سنة 1955 خرجت مع بعض الرفقة من بيروت إلى " الشويفات" التي تبعد عن عاصمة لبنان بنحو عشرة أميال، وتبعد عن البحر الأبيض نحو ميل، وهي في الجنوب الغربي بالنسبة إلى بيروت.وهناك سمعت أن " الشويفات" جمع " شويفة "، وسميت كذلك لأنها قائمة على ثلاث " تلات " جمع تلة، والشويفة معناها التلة، كما سمعنا أن المقيمين بالشويفات نحو عشرة آلاف؛ والمهاجرين منها نحو ستة آلاف، لأن الهجرة من عادة أهل لبنان عامة، وأهل الجبل خاصة.وسألنا عن بيت أسرة شكيب أرسلان فدلونا عليه، ورأينا بيتاًَ عتيقاً، ولكنه يدل على ماض موسر عريق، وهو يتكون من ثمان غرف متوسطة، ورقعة أرضه منخفضة، وهناك قابلنا الأمير حسن أرسلان ـ أو المير حسن ـ وهو شقيق شكيب، في نحو الخامسة والسبعين من عمره، وفي صوته بحة، وفي سمعه ضعف، والشبه قوي بينه وبين شكيب، وكان يلبس الجلباب والصديري، وعلى رأسه طربوش.وسلمنا عليه فرد السلام في ثقل الشيخوخة، ودعانا إلى القهوة فشكرنا، وأردنا أن نتوسع معه في الحديث عن شكيب، فلم نجد لديه رغبة في ذلك، وكلما فتحنا موضوعاً لكلام حول شكيب اقتضب الرد وحاول إغلاق الموضوع. سألناه عن أوراق شكيب وكتبه ومخطوطاته؛ فأجاب: كلها أخذها غالب بن شكيب، وهي عنده في بيروت، وسألناه: ماذا ترك شكيب من ميراث؟ فأجاب: باعها غالب، وبقى منها في صوفر " بناية " صغيرة.وذهبنا إلى زيارة قبر شكيب، وهو على بعد خطوات من البيت، ويقع على حافة طريق مرصوف، تسلكه السيارات، والمارة تغدو وتروح، راجلة أو راكبة، دون أن تدري أنها تمر على قبر أمير البيان، وأديب الإسلام، وكاتب العروبة: الأمير شكيب أرسلان الذي ملأ الدنيا، وشغل الناس قرابة ستين عاماً حافلة بجلائل الأعمال وعظائم الأحداث.ويقع القبر فوق ربوة قليلة الارتفاع على حافة الطريق، وهو يتكون من جملة أحجار بيض تعلو عن سطح أرض القبر نحو شبر، وحولها أعمدة حديدية رفيعة، طول كل منها نحو متر ونصف، يصل بعضها ببعض أسلاك شائكة، ومن حول القبر مجموعة من الحشائش اليابسة والأعشاب الجافة، بينها شجرة سرو واحدة، في الجهة الغربية، تعلو نحو خمسة أمتار، وهي الوحيدة التي تطل بخضرتها على القبر الموحش الصامت.ووقفنا أمام القبر نترحم على شكيب، وندعو له، ونتذكر المصير المحتوم لكل حي؛ وأدرنا أبصارنا يميناً وشمالاً لنرى الربوات الخضر المحشودة بأشجار الصنوبر والزيتون وغيرها من الأشجار والأزهار، بينما بقعة القبر جافة جرداء!.وتطلعت جهة الغرب فرأيت الأحراش في السهل المنخفض الممتد، فمارت بي الذكرى.. هنا إذن وفي هذه البقعة خرج شكيب إلى الحياة، وفيها نشأ ودرج، وفيها قضى ردحاً من حياته، ومنها خرج إلى بيروت، ولوزان، ثم إلى جنيف، ثم إلى بقاع الأرض المختلفة: في آسية، وإفريقية، وأوربا وأمريكا إذ هاجر هجرته الطويلة الواسعة في سبيل العروبة والإسلام.وإلى هذه البقعة عاد شكيب سنة 1946م، بعد أن طالت هجرته حتى قاربت الثلاثين عاماً، وفي هذه البقعة قضى أيامه الأخيرة يجدد ذكرياته القديمة، ويرى وجه أمه التي طالما تلهف على رؤيتها، والتي كان يخشى أن تموت قبله، فأراد القدر غير ما خاف، فسبقها إلى عالم الغيب، وماتت هي بعده؛ وظل أهل الشويفات يذكرونها بالخير، فقد كانت من شهيرات فضليات النساء في قومها؛ ويستقبل وفود المهنئين له بعودته، ويحس بالفرحة الكبرى لتحرر وطنه وعودته إلى مسقط رأيه ليختم فيه حياته، وفي هذه البقعة كانت خاتمة شكيب، حيث توفي في بيروت في التاسع من ديسمبر سنة 1946م، إلى هنا حملوه وأودعوه التراب!. يا لجلال الذكرى، ويا لروعة المصير! هكذا يأتي كل عظيم إلى الحياة، ويقضي ما يقضي، ثم يمضي، ويخلف وراءه ذكرى.أكل هذا في التراب؟ آه من هذا التراب!، إننا نرى الآن أحجاراً وتراباً، ولكنا نرى من خلفنا ذلك حياة ضخمة، وتاريخاً كبيراً.وتطلعنا فوجدنا بجانب القبر حجرة على هيئة القبة، فسألنا عنها فقيل: إن بدخلها قبر أخويه نسيب وعادل، وقبر أمه " السيدة الوالدة"، " أم البنين " كما كان يعبر عنها شكيب، والتي يضيء أبناء الشويفات على قبرها الشموع من حين لحين، لأن الشويفات ـ كما يتحدث أهلوها ـ لم تشهد سيدة أعظم منها!.وأحضروا لنا مفتاح الحجرة فدخلناها، ووجدنا حول الأجداث بداخلها أكاليل من الزهور، فهذا إكليل باسم " مدرسة الحكمة وجامعة متخرجيها"، وهذا إكليل باسم" بلدية بعبدا وتوابعها"، وهذا إكليل باسم " مدرسة النهضة بالشويفات ".هنا أكاليل، وهناك غير بعيد قبر شكيب بلا أكاليل... ولكن، لا أسى، فالأكاليل هنا قد أتى عليها الجفاف، فغاضت خضرتها، وتساوى الجفاف هنا وهناك، وإن لم يتساو البناء، فهنا قبة أو حجرة، وهناك جدث مكشوف للعراء والهواء!.ودنت منا عجوز فسألها بعض الرفقة عن اسمها، فأجابت " ورد شبل المحير "، فعاد يسألها: لِمَ لِمَ يبن لشكيب قبر كأخويه وأمه؟ فأجابت: اسألوا الأمير غالب، فقد ترك الأمير شكيب مالاً يكفي لبناء قبور لا قبر واحد، فأين ذهبت؟وتذكرت شأن أمير البيان قد جدد في حياته قبر السيد علي بن ميمون، وأشار إلى ذلك في تعليقاته على تاريخ ابن خلدون، وها هو ذا اليوم لا يجد من يبني له قبرا، أو من يسويه على الأقل بأمه وأخويه في المستقر الأخير.وما كان شكيب كذلك، وإنه لحي خالد في قلب كل منصف وعقل كل مفكر، بما خلف من آثار تدور حول العروبة والإسلام..ودنت الشمس للمغيب، فأخذنا نقطع خطانا في بطء، لنهبط من الربوة إلى الطريق، وكأننا قد نزعنا أيدينا للتو واللحظة من تسوية التراب على رفات أمير البيان شكيب أرسلان!. اهـ            ______________________________  _
[1]- سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص351ـ 355، ط. المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة – القاهرة (1383 هـ = 1963م.

     
فالأمير ـ رحمه الله ـ أخطأ الاجتهاد والنظر إذ ساوى بين الروافض، والدروز وأهل السنة تقريباً بينهم ليس إلا، حتى يجتمع العرب تحت ألوية واحدة هي الوحدة العربية، ضد وحدة الإفرنج والإنكليز.
لكنه كان سنياً، وقد جلب كل مؤرخ لحياته الدلائل: مثل ذهابه للحج، وتوثيق رحلته في " الارتسامات اللطاف"، وصحبته للعلاَّمة رشيد رضا، وكان يكفر الدروز ( انظر؛ فتاوى رشيد رضا 176/1) ولعل هذا يؤكد رجوعه للسنة، كذلك مدحه للعلاَّمة السعدي، وكلامه الجميل في الحاضر عن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، وإعجابه بالعلاَّمة شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن تيمية، ومصابحته لعلاَّمة الشام جمال الدين القاسمي  ـ وكان تاريخ معرفته له 13 جمادى الأولى سنة 1326، 3 آب 1906م ـ وللشيخ طاهر الجزائري السمعوني، ولغيرهم من المجددين وعلماء السنة.
وقد نافح عنه الشيخ الأديب علي الطنطاوي وقال أنه من السنة ( انظر؛ ذكريات علي الطنطاوي ج 2 ص 85)، ونقل الإخوة في ملتقى أهل الحديث أنهم سألوا العلامة زهير الشاويش  عن شكيب أرسلان.
فقال: كنا في مجلس معه قبل وفاته بشهرين، وكان في المجلس محمد بهجة البيطار وغيره.
فقال له: عبدالقادر عاني: يا أمير أسني أنت أم درزي؟.
فقال شكيب: نحن مسلمون سنيون، ولنا الإمارة على الدروز.
وصلي عليه في مسجد عمر بن الخطاب، ودفن في مقبرة السنة في لبنان.
** وأخيراً كان الأمير سنياً، لكنه كان شكلياً درزياً، واحتفظ بإمارته على الدروز للتقريب بينهم وبين السنة، ثم تصحيح ما عندهم بعد ذلك، لكن مات شكيب ولم يحذر أسرته من قومه الدروز!!، وحال الجريض دون القريض، والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ الفاضل ابو الطيب المتنبي جزاك الله كل خير على التوضيح الرائع والقيم 
ورحم الله امير البيان شكيب ارسلان وغفر له وما ذكرته انت كنت اراه ولكن 
استغربت عندما علمت ان ابنته متزوجه من درزي

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

> [ رسالة الأمير شكيب للسيد رشيد في وجوب مساعدة طرابلس الغرب ]
> قال الأستاذ الشرباصي :" وبين يدي رسالة خطية وفقت للعثور عليها، وهي بخط الأمير شكيب أرسلان بعث بها إلى السيد محمد رشيد رضا في مصر، عن وجوب مساعدة طرابلس، وتاريخها 13 شوال، ويظهر أنه شوال سنة 1329هـ أو 1330هـ، وهما السنتان المقابلتان لسنة 1911م، وأورد نص الرسالة فيما يلي كنموذج لما كتبه شكيب في هذا الشأن:" صوفر في 13 شوال
> خصوصي
> 
> سيدي الأخ الفاضل أعلم أن جهادكم في تهذيب الأنفس، وإقامة الشريعة على قواعد العلم، وأخذ المؤمنين بحقيقة الدين، و إثلاج الصدور ببرد اليقين، هو الجهاد الأكبر والبلاء الأسنى، والذي فيه استكمال الحسنى، وإن الأمة التي تفهم الدين فهمكم، وتفقه الشرع فقهكم، لا يخشى عليها من اعتداء إيطالي، ولا استبداد أجنبي.
> ولكن جهادكم هذا غرس لم يحن إيناعه، وزرع لم يئن ارتفاعه، ودون وصول ثمرته إلى درجة الوفاء بالغرض أيام، وليال، وأعوام طوال، بما رسخ من الأوهام، وسدِك (1) بالعقول من صدأ الترهات.ونحن الآن في خطب مستعجل الرأب، وفتق يستلزم سرعة السد، ولا يفيدنا فيه تعنيف مفرط، ولا لوم مقصر، ولا جزاء خائن أو مستهتر، ولا يغنينا مع إلحاح وافد الشر، وإطلال نازل البأس، إكبار الإهمال، والوقيعة بمدبري هذه الأعمال، بل علينا قبل ذلك واجب أعجل، وهو تلافي ما فرط فيه غيرنا، وإيلاء العذر فيما يطلبه الرأي العام منا.
> وقد ظهر لنا بعد تقليب وجوه الحيل كلها، وتمحيص آراءه الإغاثة بأجمعها، أنه لم يبق إلا طريق البر، وأن هذا الطريق مهما كان شاقاً صعباً طويلاً معطشاً، فإنه هو الوصلة الوحيدة والممر الممكن، وإن طريقاً سلكه آباؤنا مراراً في فتوحاتهم ومغازيهم لجدير بأن نسلكه نحن في أحرج موقف وأضيق مجال.
> فإن لم تساعد السياسة على إمرار جنود منظمة، فلا أقل من متطوعة، وإن لم يمكن نهوض متطوعة فلا أقل من تسريب ذخائر وأرزاق على ظهور الجمال، بحيث لو بديء بتيسير قطر الجمال قريباً صار المدد متصلاً، فإن في طرابلس وبنغازي والصحراء ومن معيشتهم (2) إذ ذاك، إذ هناك رجالات كثيرة، وفروسية ونجدة، وبغضاء للعدو، ولدى الدولة عدة آلاف من الجلد وأسلحة وعدة، وإنما يخشى على أولئك من الجوع وقلة الطعام.
> أفلا يمكنكم في مصر عقد الاجتماعات لوضع هذه الإعانة في موضع التحقيق، وإيفاد السعادة إلى الهند، وإلى السنوسي؟
> ...


وصف الشيخ رشيد رضا ذلك الكتاب ورأي صاحبه بأنه :" كتابٌ رصيفٌ ورأيٌ حصيفٌ"، واستأذن الأمير في نشره " لما فيه من أصالة الرأي ، وإيقاظ الفكر ، وإذكاء نار الغيرة، وإنارة مصباح البصيرة، والتنويه بالإصلاح الديني، والإيماء إلى نفعه الدنيوي". 
ثم بعد أن أوردها كاملة قال:
" جاءنا هذا الكتاب يرمي عن قوس عقيدتنا ، ويرينا في مرآته الصقيلة صورتنا وقد استفزنا الذعر ، وقد استنفزنا العدوان النكر ، فطفقنا نستوري زناد الهمم، ونستسقي سحاب الجود والكرم ، فذو المال يجود بماله ، وذو القلم واللسان بمقاله ، فكتبنا إلى الصديق نبشره بأن حسن ظنه بالمصريين قد صدق وأن كل ما يمكن من تنفيذ رأيه قد نفذ ".
( انظر؛ مجلة المنار ج 14، ص 948،  في ذي الحجة سنة 1329هـ).

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

[ مداعبة شكيبية للأستاذ محمد كرد علي]
فتشت الحكومة دار كرد علي الدمشقية في شتاء سنة 1323هـ، قال الكرد:" بحجة أنه علقت مناشير في شوارع البلدة مكتوبة بلغة سلسة، وفيها مطاعن في أحد الأعيان والوالي، ومثل هذه العبارة وهذه الأفكار لا يحسنها ولا يعرفها غيري! فظهر للحكومة افتراء المفترين واكتفت بأن شردتني أياماً عن داري، وفي هذه الوقعة نظم صديقي العلامة الأمير شكيب أرسلان قصيدة ارتجالية يداعبني بها، ويصف ما حل بي مجسماً قال سامحه الله([1]):
 ألا قل لمن في الدجى لم ينمْ *-*-*-* طلاب المعالي سمير الألمْ
ومن أرّقته دواعي الهوى *-*-*-* فدون الذي أرقته الحكم
فكم في الزوايا تخبى فتىً *-*-*-* طريد الكتاب شريد القلم
يرى الأرض ضيقاً كشق اليراع *-*-*-* ويهوى على ذا الوجود العدم
وكم ذا بجسرين من ليلة *-*-*-* على مثل جمر الغضا في الضرم
تمنى الأديب بها ندحة *-*-*-* ولو بات يرعى هناك الغنم
وكم سروة تحت جنح الظلام *-*-*-* كسرًّ بصدر الأريب انكتم
يخاف بها حركات الغصون *-*-*-* ويخشى النسيم إذا ما نسم
وإن تشدُ ورقاء في أيكة *-*-*-* تؤرقه في صوتها والنغم
وكم بات للنجم يرعة إذا *-*-*-* أديم السما بالنجوم اتسم
وطال به الليل حتى غدا *-*-*-* يظن عمود الصبح انحطم
ومن ذعره خال أن النجوم *-*-*-* لتهدي إلى مسكه عن أمم
إذا ما السمك بدا رامحاً *-*-*-* توهمه نحوه قد هجم
ولولا الدجى لم يتم النجا *-*-*-* وقد أمكن الظلم لولا الظلم
ولله در القرى إذ خفته *-*-*-* فما بالسهولة يخفى العلم
فجسرين زبدين و الأشعريّ *-*-*-* ديار بها قد أوى واعتصم
ونحو المليحة رام الخفا *-*-*-* وكم بالمليحة من متهم
ديار أبي أهلها غدره *-*-*-* وآواه فيها الوفا والكرم
ولا شك رقوا لأحواله *-*-*-* طريداًيعاني الجوى والسقم
ليالي كانون في الأربعين *-*-*-* وبرد العسيات أغلى الفحم
بأرض تراها سماءً وماءً *-*-*-* ففوقالسواني وتحت الديم
يجول وقد صار مثل الخيال *-*-*-* ودقّ فلو لاح لم يقتحم
فوق الخدود كلون البهار *-*-*-* وتحت المىقي كلون العتم
وفي كل يوم سؤال وبحث *-*-*-* وأنّي تولي وكيف انهزم
وقد كان في كسبهم بيته *-*-*-* بجلق قال وقيل عمم
فكانت على كتبه غارة *-*-*-* كغارات عرب الصفا بالنعم
وقالوا سينفى إلى رودس *-*-*-* وقالوا سيجزى بما قد جرموَقالوا سَيَحمِلُهُ أَدَهَمَ     *-*-*-*   بِمَرقاهُ لا تَستَريحُ القَدَم 
وبعض بسجن عليه قضى *-*-*-* وبعض بضرب عليه حكم
و كرد علي غدا عبرة *-*-*-* ففات ومنه الرجاء انصرم
فيا كرد لا تحزننك الخطوب *-*-*-* فإن الهموم بقدر الهمم
ومن رام أن يتعاطى البيان *-*-*-* توقًّع أن يبلى بالنفم
فذي حرفة القول حرّيفة *-*-*-* وكم أدركت من لبيب وكم
وكم نكتة أعقبت نكبة *-*-*-* وكم من كلام لقلب كلم
ومن بالكتابة أبدى هوىً *-*-*-* فإن الكآبة منها القسم
فيا كرد صبراً على محنة *-*-*-* فكم محنة شيبت من لمم
وصبراً على ورقات لها *-*-*-* عيون المعاني يُبًكذين دم
وواهباً لباقات زهر غدوت *-*-*-* لها جامعاً يا أخي من قدم
أزاهر تسهر في جمعها *-*-*-* فلا غرو إن فاح عرف فنم
وما نمَّ إلا بنشر ذكي *-*-*-* وطيب يفوق عرار الأكم
فقولوا لواش بكرد علي *-*-*-* نشرت الثنا حين حاولت ذم
فَما كانَ كُردُ سِوى صادِقٍ    *-*-*-*    لِدَولَتِهِ طالَما قَد خَدَم
وضما وَجَدوا عِندَهُ ريبَةً    *-*-*-*       تَعدُ وَلَو في صِغارِ اللِمَمفَهَل يُطفِئونَ بِأَفواهِهِم    *-*-*-*          مِنَ النورِ ما قَد رَآهُ الأُمَم
وَما دامَ ناظِمٌ في شامِنا  *-*-*-*               فَما نُستَضامُ وَلا نَهتَضِم
وَلَولا العِنايَةَ مِن ناظِمٍ    *-*-*-*             لَما كانَ شَملٌ لَنا مُنتَظَم
وَقانا دَسائِسَ أَهلَ النِفا  *-*-*-*               قِ وَردُ الوُشاةِ وَجَلى الغِمَم
وَقَد أَضحَتِ الشامُ في عَهدِهِ  *-*-*-*               يُصَوِّبُ عَلَيها عِهادُ النِعَم
وَباتَت مِنَ الزورِ في مَأمَنٍ   *-*-*-*              وَحَقَّ الأَمانِ بِبابِ الحَرَم
 ______________________________  ____________
[1] - خطط الشام، محمد كرد علي، ص 414ـ 415، ج6،  ط. المطبعة الحديثة بدمشق 1343، 1925م.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

ومن رام أن يتعاطى البيان *-*-*-* توقًّع أن يبلى بالنفم
صدق والله وياله من شعر رائع رائق بديع احسن الله الى صاغه ومن خطه بيده ومن نقله وابدع في صفه وترتيبه جزاك ربي خيرا الجزاء وافاض عليك من نعمه وافضاله .

----------


## فياض علي

[ وصية الأمير شكيب أرسلان ]
أوصيكم بفلسطين.
(( لماذا تأخر المسلمون وتقدم غيرهم، 18ـ 19، مراجعة الشيخ : حسن تميم، الناشر:دار مكتبة الحياة)) .

رحم الله أمير البيان شكيب أرسلان ، وقاتل الله من فرط بفلسطين .

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

ننتظر منك التحقيق في درزية الامير وعدمها وهل في الامر تقية او لا؟
غريب من مسلم حقا ان يزوج ابنته درزيا!
لكم أتمنى ان يكون الامير مسلما!

----------


## أبو مشاري

جزاك الله خيرا يا أباالطيب على ما أمتعتنا به من أخبار هذا المجاهد و الشاعر و الأديب
فلطالما تتبعنا أخباره ومقالاته وكلماته
وليتنا نحظى بنسخة مصورة من كتاب الشرباصي عن أمير البيان

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

سبحان الله يا اخوان اليوم كنت اتصفح موقع للدروز يذكرون فيه شخصياتهم التاريخية والقومية 
وذكروا فيه حتى المغني فريد الاطرش ولم ياتوا لذكر لامير البيان شكيب ارسلان رحمه الله

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> [ كراهية الأمير شكيب أرسلان للظلم ]
> قال ـ رحمه الله ـ:" إني أغضب لظلم يقع على عابد صنم، وتفيض دموعي لأي غدر يقع ولو على زنجي من قبيلة نيام نيام، ويحترق فؤادي لمجرد تصور رضيع يقتل، أو امرأة يصرعها السيف من أية أمة كانوا.
> وأعتقد أن كل من ليس فيه هذا الشعور فليس له نصيب من الإنسانية، بل هو إلى الوحوش أقرب، وما أتباهى من أقوال السلف الصالح بشيء مثل قول أبي بكر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ لأحد أمراء جيشه وهو سائر إلى الحرب:" و لا تغل ولا تغدر ولا تقتل ولدا، ولا امرأة ولا مدبرا، ولا تجهز على جريح".
> نعم فبمثل هذه الوصايا ينبغي أن يفخر الإسلام، فإذا كان هذا شعوري نحو المظلوم والمقهور والمذبوح من غير المسلمين، فكم يكون طبيعياً أن يكون نحو المظلومين والمذبوحين من المسلمين". 
> ( انظر؛ سلسلة أعلام العرب، شكيب أرسلان داعية العروبة والإسلام ،أحمد الشرباصي، ص 250 ــ 25،ط. المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأليف والترجمة – القاهرة (1383 هـ = 1963م).


 بهذه التعاليم السمحة انتشر الاسلام في ربوع المعمورة وبسط خيمته علبى جميع البرية جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الايضاح الوافي والسرد الماتع وفقك الله لكل خير ..

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------

